# towing a trailer



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been told that if I want to us my car to tow my flat bed trailer with 1.5 tonne mini digger on it, in Spain, I will need a tacho in the car because it is commercial, anyone know if that is true?
My european license allows me to tow it in the Uk so I cannot see why it would be different in Spain.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

rewdan said:


> I have been told that if I want to us my car to tow my flat bed trailer with 1.5 tonne mini digger on it, in Spain, I will need a tacho in the car because it is commercial, anyone know if that is true?
> My european license allows me to tow it in the Uk so I cannot see why it would be different in Spain.


Well lets start off with the trailer . Assuming that you are towing it with a spanish registered car then the trailer would have to be registered itself as it's over 750kgs ( these are the red number plates that you see on artic trailers , caravans over 750kgs & plant trailers ) carrying capacity , then you also have to pay for seperate road tax & finally it has to be seperately insured as vehicle insurance only covers trailers that are up to 750kgs. If it's an english trailer it'll need to be of a manufacturer thats ec homologated to be able to get it registered here & it'll be a struggle. I've done it.
If the vehicle & trailer are uk registered you're asking for trouble if it's being moved about regularly. 
The guardia seeing a digger on a trailer look straight at the back to see the red number plate & will pull you over if it's not there. They know as soon as they see a digger that the trailer is over 750kgs & should be registered , plus if it's not registered it won't be insured or taxed either !
To my knowledge there is no requirement for a tacho . I used to tow a legal trailer with digger , with a vw Lt van ( it was fitted with a tacho but we never used it ) & also with a nissan terrano. All my spanish neighbours that have registered trailers tow with vehicles that do not have tachos.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

great answer thanks. it would be a uk car with uk plates in the beginning, mainly for the prupose of getting it there from the uk. If I decide to stay in Spain and use it for work then I would go over to spanish registered car and trailer but at the begining it would only be for pottering about in my garden and clearing the land etc. I am just thinking about moving out to Spain so I am looking at the options!


----------

